# Drucker an Mehrfachsteckdose



## Nervensache (11. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

ich hab heute meinen neuen Canon (mp640) Drucker erhalten. In der Betriebsanleitung steht mehrfach ausdrücklich, dass man den Drucker nicht an eine Mehrfachsteckdose anschließen soll 

Wie ernst muss man solche Warnungen nehmen ?
Was soll dabei überhaupt passieren ?


Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## chmee (11. Dezember 2009)

Hmm, eigenartig das. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass sie vermeiden wollen, dass der Drucker von Außen ausgeschaltet werden soll, also zB über einen Schalter an der Dose. Damit wäre das Parken des Druckkopfes unterbunden und er könnte verstopfen..

mfg chmee


----------



## Nervensache (11. Dezember 2009)

Das würde Sinn machen.
Aber, ich zitiere: "Schließen Sie das Gerät nicht gemeinsam  mit anderen Geräten (Verlängerungskabel, Mehrfachstecker usw.) an eine Steckdose an"

Ich soll also generell nicht mehrere Geräte an einer Steckdose betreiben  
Kann es irgendwas damit zu tun haben, dass Überspannungen o.ä. entstehen ?


----------



## chmee (11. Dezember 2009)

Irgendwie sinnlos, Ja. Vielleicht wollen sie sich mit dem Passus wirklich nur bei Fremdfehler/Zerstörung durch mitangestöpselte Geräte absichern. Denn : Auch die zwei Steckdosen in der Wand sind an der selben Phase angeschlossen, es bleibt der selbe Stromkreis.

mfg chmee


----------



## michaelwengert (14. Dezember 2009)

Glaube auch das ist Schwachsinn..
Nur an ne abschaltbare Leiste solltest den Tintenstrahl nicht ranhängen, da er sonst bei jedem "Neu-Start" ne Reinigung macht, und dadurch schnell die Tinte leer wird


----------

